# Bear Creek / Tippy Dam this weekend



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

OO7 said:


> Thats one dead steelhead!! Shame some people are so clueless! The fish never even should have been netted if it was fouled hooked let alone held up for a picture?


If it was foul hooked, it never should have been.


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

Any new reports guys? Thinking of making a trip from the UP down in the next couple of days. Justy got done with exams and am hopeing to get into some fish. Thanks FS.


----------

